# تنبيه خطير للبنات : احترسى من الأيحاءات



## Critic (3 أبريل 2012)

مكنتش حابب ابدا انوه على موضوع حرج زى ده,هدخل فى الموضوع على طول

فى الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت ان "البساطة" زادت عن اللازم وقلبت"سذاجة" والبنت_على فرض ثبات حسن نيتها_ بتجيب لنفسها كلام وتعليقات وحشة بسبب عدم درايتها​



امثلة
*اولا :*
*الكلام المكتوب على اللبس*
بنات بتلبس باديهات من غير ما تقرأ مكتوب عليها ايه !
يا جماعة اقروا وركزوا !
لاحظت كذا بنت سواء فى الكنيسة او الكلية لابسة بديهات او بنطلونات او شوزات مكتوب عليها "play boy" او حاطة اللوجو بتاعها "رمز الارنب" , طبعا متعرفش ان ده اسم ورمز اشهر مجلة اباحية فى العالم ! , ارجوكم خدوا بالكم من اى اسم اباحى شبيه او اى رمز شبيه لأن ده بيفتح باب للهمس والكلام اللى ملوش لازمة من اى ولد (اللى اكيد طبعا فاهم الايحائات دى) وجايز البنت تتفهم غلط او تسمع معاكسة متفهمهاش !
نصيحة : ابعدوا بردو عن اى لبس كوميدى او "كاب" ليه علاقة بالارنب !​


*ثانيا : الالفاظ*
بنات بتسخدم الفاط فاكرة انها عادية وهى فى الاصل من اختراع الشباب وليها ايحائات جنسية , مكنتش عايز احدد بس وجب , زى "ألبس" و "لبست" و "بيض" على الشخص الخنقة او "اومليت" حدث ولا حرج عن معناهم !!
لأ واليومين دول بيقولوا "حمرة" عادى جدا ! (ابتديت اشك انه بعضهم فاهمين وعادى بالنسبة لهم !!) 
وساعات تستخدم الفاظ انجليزى تبقى فاكرة انها عادية علشان فى ترجمة الافلام بتترجم "سافل" او "سحقا" وهى فى الحقيقة معناها مش محترم اوى كدة !!!
من كام يوم شفت بنات مشيرة على الفيس بوك اخبار مكتوب فيها ايحائات قمة فى السفالة (زى التعليقات والألش اللى طلع ساعة لما بعض المغنيات قالت انا اخوانجية) ! وفرحانة جدا ولا واخدية بالها من حاجة وتعليقها "ههههه" ولو كانت ركزت شوية هتلاقى ان مافيش ولا شاب علق وكان المفروض تفهم ان فيه حاجة فى الألش مش تمام !!​


*ثالثا :ابليكيشن الفيسبوك*
بنات بيشتركوا فى ابليكيشن على الفيس وظيفته انه يبعتلك هدايا او مفاجئات ويشيرها على الوول , مش قادر اقولكم انا كتير بيظهر عندى ان فلانة طلعلها فى "life box" حاجة اباحية من الدرجة الاولى ,وهى طبعا مش فاهمة قامت شيرت سؤال وقالت هو ايه "الحاجة" دى ؟! تخيلوا بقى تعليقات الشباب كانت ازاى وكم الاحراج اللى البنت كانت فيه بعد ما حد احرجها وقالها ايه ده ! والمصيبة اللى محدش يقولها حاجة بقا وتفضل تسأل !!​


*رابعا :افشات الافلام وايحائات الاغانى*
بلاش تكررى اى حاجة تسمعيها فى اى فيلم , معظمها له ايحاء سافل , زى افلام مكى والشباب الجديد , حتى فيلم "بلبل حيران" مسلمش ! , وطبعا فيه اغانى كتير ليها ايحائات سافلة , اغانى لتامر على اغانى شعبية والبنت من دول بتبقى فرحانة بصوتها ولا مركزة فى اى حاجة , ومش قادر اذكر امثلة لأن الايحائات صعبة شوية​


*خامسا : الكلاكسات*
للبنات اللى بتسوق , لما حد بيتخنق من حد اويشد معاه فى السواقة بيدى كلكسات برتم معين , دى مش سنفونية الفرح ولا اعتراض محترم ولا كلكسات عشوائية , دى شتيمة قذرة بلغة السواقين​


اسف ان التنبيه غليظ وجايز جرئ وجارح , بس مش قادر اتحمل ان البنت يتعلق عليها من وراها تعليقات مقرفة او يتاخد عنها انطباع مش تمام وهى فى دنيا تانية​


لو افتكرت حاجة تانى هكتبها , ولو حد عنده اضافة يا ريت يكتبها
شكرا​


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أبريل 2012)

حصل موقف هنا فى المنتدى
من كام يوم اخت لينا قالت لفظ وكنت متأكد انها متعرفش معناه
المهم نبهتها ولقيت منها استجابه
كنت ناوى انزل موضوع بخصوص الحوار ده
بس نظراً لظروفى الايام دى كنت مأجله
بس بصراحه موضوعك جمع اللى كنت ناوى اقوله وكمان اللى مكنش فى دماغى
الله ينور تانى مره فى خلال اسبوع او اتنين مش فاكر بقى افتكر انت :d


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2012)

الموضوع دة فكرت فيه كتير خصوصا الكلام الدارج اللى فى نصه فى كلام سافل

والمشكله لما تسمعه من بنت تُحرج تلفت نظرها 

++++++

انا فهمت الموضوع وعارف كل حاجه فيه كلمه كلمه 

بس ممكن يا كابتن تعرفنى معنى اخوانجيه اصلها معدتش عليا هههه​


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع ده منتشر جدا
انا لما بلاقي بنت بتقول حاجه من الكلام ده بعديها بس بتحرج افهمها انه ده غلط:love34:
و في شوية كلام تاني حتتحذف في الرقابة 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أبريل 2012)

:love34: ايه الاحراج دة :blush2:
بس عندك حق و شكرا على النصيحة ... بس بجد الموضوع محرج بس لو انت قريب من بنت و لقيتها بتعمل كدة تقدر تلفت نظرها بطريقة كويسة بدل ما تسيب الشباب يتريقو او يفهموها غلط ... انا كنت بقول كلمة من الكلام دة و مكنتش فاهمة معناه لحد ما واحد زى اخويا نبهنى للموضوع دة .. و بدات احاول ابطلها لانى كنت متعودة انى اقولها من باب الكلام العادى 

فمرسيه يا كريتيك على الموضوع  :love34:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أبريل 2012)

*اول واحده صح جدااا ولاحظتها لما كنا بننزل نلف انا وامى واخواتى للبس العيد قبل كدة 
اما الابلكيشينات بيبقى فى العن من كدة بس لما نبهت اتهزقت واتقالى ملكيش دعوة 
اما الكلسكات اول مرة اسمع عنها بصراحه ومشفاهمها 
ررربنا يباركك يا كريتك 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2012)

*بتحصل كتييييير ... 

ربنا يهديهم ويفهمووووا 

جميل يا كريتيك*​


----------



## white.angel (4 أبريل 2012)

*الموضوع مهم جداً يا كريتيك وخصوصاً لطلبة الجامعات *
*موضوع اللبس دة .. حصل قدامى ... دكتور كان قذر جداً*
*خلى بنت تقف وسألها ايه اللى مكتوب على هدومك دة .. *
*قالتله معرفش .. راح شرح ... وحدث ولا حرج على اللى قاله .. *
*موقف كان قمه فى السخف ..*
*والالفاظ بقت متدنيه جداً ...
رغم انى مفهمتش ولا واحد من اللى انت كاتبهم
غير الالفاظ الانجلش بس ..*
*ربنا يرحمنا ويدينا حكمه فى كل شئ ..*
*شكراً كريتيك ....*​


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> حصل موقف هنا فى المنتدى
> من كام يوم اخت لينا قالت لفظ وكنت متأكد انها متعرفش معناه
> المهم نبهتها ولقيت منها استجابه
> كنت ناوى انزل موضوع بخصوص الحوار ده
> ...


طب كويس ان ربنا سترها معاك ووقعت فى بنت كويسة , اغلب البنات هتحرج اللى قدامها فى الموقف ده
الله يكرم اصلك يا غالى



marcelino قال:


> الموضوع دة فكرت فيه كتير خصوصا الكلام الدارج اللى فى نصه فى كلام سافل
> 
> والمشكله لما تسمعه من بنت تُحرج تلفت نظرها
> ​


بالظبط
انا كذا مرة ابقى على وشك المح لبنت بملاحظة من دول وافكر الف مرة قبلها لأن الموضوع حساس وحرج



bob قال:


> *الموضوع ده منتشر جدا
> انا لما بلاقي بنت بتقول حاجه من الكلام ده بعديها بس بتحرج افهمها انه ده غلط:love34:
> و في شوية كلام تاني حتتحذف في الرقابة
> *


وانا كمان
كلام ايه يا بوب لو ينفع نورنا :new6:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أبريل 2012)

تنبيه هام جدا للكل البنات الرب يباركك


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> :love34: ايه الاحراج دة :blush2:
> بس عندك حق و شكرا على النصيحة ... بس بجد الموضوع محرج بس لو انت قريب من بنت و لقيتها بتعمل كدة تقدر تلفت نظرها بطريقة كويسة بدل ما تسيب الشباب يتريقو او يفهموها غلط ... انا كنت بقول كلمة من الكلام دة و مكنتش فاهمة معناه لحد ما واحد زى اخويا نبهنى للموضوع دة .. و بدات احاول ابطلها لانى كنت متعودة انى اقولها من باب الكلام العادى
> 
> فمرسيه يا كريتيك على الموضوع  :love34:


مقدرش اعمل كدة , فيه احتمال كبير انها تحرجنى , واكيد هتتحرج , ومحدش عايز يحرج حد ولا عايز يجيب لنفسه الاحراج :t17:
انتى علشان كويسة اخدتى الملاحظة بصدر رحب , واللى نبهك خاطر مخاطرة عظيمة :new6:
العفو يا شقاوة



G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *اول واحده صح جدااا ولاحظتها لما كنا بننزل نلف انا وامى واخواتى للبس العيد قبل كدة
> اما الابلكيشينات بيبقى فى العن من كدة بس لما نبهت اتهزقت واتقالى ملكيش دعوة
> اما الكلسكات اول مرة اسمع عنها بصراحه ومشفاهمها
> ررربنا يباركك يا كريتك
> *​


طب كويييييس ان حد واخد باله اهووو
لما انتى البنت اتهزقتى اومال لوولد عمل فيها شهم ونبه هتقوله ايه ؟!
الكلكسات دى شتيمة بلغة السواقين , يعنى لو حب يشتم يعمل كلكسات برتم معين معروف فى الوسط انه شتيمة
ميرسى جلاكسى


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *بتحصل كتييييير ...
> 
> ربنا يهديهم ويفهمووووا
> 
> جميل يا كريتيك*​


يعنى انت عارف وساكت كل ده :new6:



white.angel قال:


> *الموضوع مهم جداً يا كريتيك وخصوصاً لطلبة الجامعات *
> *موضوع اللبس دة .. حصل قدامى ... دكتور كان قذر جداً*
> *خلى بنت تقف وسألها ايه اللى مكتوب على هدومك دة .. *
> *قالتله معرفش .. راح شرح ... وحدث ولا حرج على اللى قاله .. *
> ...


اهى دى وقعت ولا حد سمى عليها , مش هتنسى الموقف ده مدى الحياة
مفهمتيش ازاى ههههههههه طب اعمل ايه لو وضحت اكتر من كدة الموضوع هيتحذف وانا هتطرد :t17:



حبيب يسوع قال:


> تنبيه هام جدا للكل البنات الرب يباركك


ربنا يبارك حياتك استاذ حبيب يسوع
شكرا لمرورك الكريم


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (4 أبريل 2012)

*طيب أومليت ايه العيب فيها بقي؟

:smil16:

*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل ومفيد يا كريتيك 
بس في بعض كلمات بتخرج من البنات أو ممكن بعض الشباب بنية صافية 
وأصلا الكلمات بتكون عادية وطبيعية وتقال في الحياة اليومية 
لكن ذوي النفسيات المريضة بيفهموها حسب نفسياتهم ... 
يبقى العيب هون في هؤلاء المريضين مش فينا !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مهم و مفيد--- اغلبه اعرفه بس فى كلمات بقولها عادى!!
مثل كلمت لبست"ممكن تقول فى الشغل :زميلتى روحت و لبست فى الشغل كولو لوحدى!!" فما المشكله فى هذا!! اول مره اعرف ان لها معنى مش كويس!!
و ما معنى إخونجيه دى!!!! كان ممكن اشوفها عادى جدا جايه من كلمه إخوان!!
اما الكلاكسات-- البنت إلى بتسوق لاذم تتعلم علشان تفهم ده بيشكر و لا بيشتم و لا بيعاكس -
تعرضت لموقف  مماثل و افتكرته بيشكر و روحت بدات اشكر الناس ههههههههههه اشكر انا و الاقى الناس بتيجى جنبى و تشتم!! بعد ما اتكرر فهمت بئا و اخذت درس فى الكلاكسات و معناها--
بس اشكرك بجد يا كريتك على التنبيه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

مشكور يا غالى على الموضوع 
بس بصراحة فيه حاجات كتير أول مرة أسمعها 
أنا بعلم أولادى إنهم ميقولوش مثل هذا الكلام لإنه ليس له معنى واضح 
فأنا لا أعلم معناها  نهااائى ولا أولادى يعرفوا معناها.. فلذلك من الأفضل أن لا نقولها  

بس يا ريت تجاوبنى بدون ما تفهمنى غلط 
ما رأيك فى الملوخية بالأرانب  بقت من الممنوعات هى كمان ولا إيه ؟؟؟ 
يعنى أعملها فى العيد ولا بلاااااش 
الواحد بقا يخاف يعمل أكلات تتفهم بطريقة غلط ههههههههههههههه
ربنا يستر


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع مهم فعلا 
بس للاسف البنات بقت بتكرر الكلام بدون فهم
وللاسف اكتر ان الشباب بق بيفهم الكلام اللى بتقوله البنت على حسب مزاجة هو ولا يعرف انها تكرر فقط بدون فهم يعنى كل وواحد وحسب نيته


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2012)

> كلام ايه يا بوب لو ينفع نورنا :new6:


*ايه يا عمنا بتغرغر بيا علشان اتطرد انا :new6:*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (4 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا عمنا بتغرغر بيا علشان اتطرد انا :new6:*



قول يا عم وفهمنا 
علشان نعلم أولادنا 
ومتخافشى من الطرد هنتشفعلك عند روك يرجعلك وممكن نعملك مشرف غرغرة هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *طيب أومليت ايه العيب فيها بقي؟
> 
> :smil16:
> 
> *​


مقدرش اقولك , ما هى لو مكنتش عيب كنت هقدر اقول فى اول الموضوع , لكن اللهم بلغت اللهم فإشهد 



Rosetta قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد يا كريتيك
> بس في بعض كلمات بتخرج من البنات أو ممكن بعض الشباب بنية صافية
> وأصلا الكلمات بتكون عادية وطبيعية وتقال في الحياة اليومية
> لكن ذوي النفسيات المريضة بيفهموها حسب نفسياتهم ...
> يبقى العيب هون في هؤلاء المريضين مش فينا !


لأ , مش ذوى النفسيات المريضة بيفهموها كدة , هى اساسا من اختراعهم , وانتو اللى يتقولوها عن عدم معرفة , هو ده اللى انا بتكلم فيه
لما اقول كلمة عادية وتتفهم غلط حاجة , ولما اقول كلمة اصلا غلط ومنتشرة بس انا اللى فاكر انها صح دى حاجة تانية
اتمنى تكونى فهمتى قصدى



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع مهم و مفيد--- اغلبه اعرفه بس فى كلمات بقولها عادى!!
> مثل كلمت لبست"ممكن تقول فى الشغل :زميلتى روحت و لبست فى الشغل كولو لوحدى!!" فما المشكله فى هذا!! اول مره اعرف ان لها معنى مش كويس!!
> و ما معنى إخونجيه دى!!!! كان ممكن اشوفها عادى جدا جايه من كلمه إخوان!!
> اما الكلاكسات-- البنت إلى بتسوق لاذم تتعلم علشان تفهم ده بيشكر و لا بيشتم و لا بيعاكس -
> ...


بصراحة مقدرش افسرلك مرجعية اى حاجة , التفسير لا يحتمل , واخوانجية دى مش الكلمة وحشة , انا بتكلم على الموقف ساعتها طلع كلام وحش ,وبقم البنات بيشيروه عادى جدا ولا هما فاهمين حاجة !
ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مشكور يا غالى على الموضوع
> بس بصراحة فيه حاجات كتير أول مرة أسمعها
> أنا بعلم أولادى إنهم ميقولوش مثل هذا الكلام لإنه ليس له معنى واضح
> فأنا لا أعلم معناها  نهااائى ولا أولادى يعرفوا معناها.. فلذلك من الأفضل أن لا نقولها
> ...


ههههههههههههه لا يجووووووووووووز 
الارانب ممنوعة من هنا ورايح 



Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> موضوع مهم فعلا
> بس للاسف البنات بقت بتكرر الكلام بدون فهم
> وللاسف اكتر ان الشباب بق بيفهم الكلام اللى بتقوله البنت على حسب مزاجة هو ولا يعرف انها تكرر فقط بدون فهم يعنى كل وواحد وحسب نيته


لا هو بيكون عارف انها مش فاهمة , بس الموقف نفسه بيكون بايخ ومحرج , وهو لو شخص مش كويس هتبقى هى متعرضة لتلميحات بايخة


----------



## treaz (11 يونيو 2012)

موضوع حلو بس انا مفهمتش حاجة غير الالفاظ بالانجلش وفعلا بخلى بالى منها لكن الباقى انا مفهمتش حاجة ولا معناه بس مرسى جدا لتنيهك ومش عيب لو انت او اى حد من اخواتنا لاحظه حاجة مش لطيفة يلفته نظر البنت دى بدل محد يفهمها وحش


----------



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> موضوع حلو بس انا مفهمتش حاجة غير الالفاظ بالانجلش وفعلا بخلى بالى منها لكن الباقى انا مفهمتش حاجة ولا معناه بس مرسى جدا لتنيهك ومش عيب لو انت او اى حد من اخواتنا لاحظه حاجة مش لطيفة يلفته نظر البنت دى بدل محد يفهمها وحش


طب قوليلى اى نقطة تحديدا مش فاهماها وهحاول اوصلهالك لو قدرت
مش فاهمة ولا حااااااااااجة خالص غير الألفاااااظ , ولاااااااا حاااااااااجة , ايه الاحباط ده  :t33:


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

*بالعكس انت مش المفروض تتاءسف خالص مهما كانت  الالفاظ اللى كتبتها لانك بتشرح واقع سىء للاسف بنعيشه البنات فعلا الايام دى بقا عندهم استهتار غريب فى لبسهم وكلامهم وفاكرين انهم كده هيكونوا فرى وروشين وكده ....ربنا يستر على بناتنا انا بشوف فى الكنيسه تصرفات البنات مرعبه خصوصا لما تقارنها بسنهم لانهم بيكونوا صغيرين جدا وغير مدركين خالص اى حاجه بيقولها او اى تصرف بيتصرفوه وفى كمان الفاظ مهياش  غلط لكن  برضو مينفعش بنات المسيح ينطقوا بيها  والاهم من كده ظاهرة المهرجانات اللى بيقولوا عليها  وما تحتويه من الفاظ وحدث ولا حرج موضوعك جميل ويارب  يارب يجعله بفايده*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

يالهووي
بجد بجد ميرسيي للموضوع دا
في حاجات كتيييييييير
كنت مش فاهمه معناها
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويحميك
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

* مرة كتبت موضوع زي دة هنا من اكتر من سنة ، يمكن سنتين ، تحديدا شهر 7 ف 2010
واستاذة دونا مسحتو وقالتلي عيب كدة 

مع اني بألامانة كنت بقول عيب كدة
وكنت بقول للبنات برضو خلوا بالكوا من الالفاظ اللي انتو مش فاهمينها
بس تخيل بأة
اني لا قولت بيض ولا قولت حمرا ولا كنت جريء زيك كدة
يمكن جيبت سيرة الاومليت بس

ياه يافادي فكرتني بالماضي السحيق xD
*


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> * مرة كتبت موضوع زي دة هنا من اكتر من سنة ، يمكن سنتين ، تحديدا شهر 7 ف 2010*
> *واستاذة دونا مسحتو وقالتلي عيب كدة *
> 
> *مع اني بألامانة كنت بقول عيب كدة*
> ...


 هههههه ياربى من سنه ولسه فاكر  ؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يونيو 2012)

*


نيفيان قال:



هههههه ياربى من سنه ولسه فاكر  ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة قربنا ع سنتين* *
و اة فاكر 
لأن الفكرة بتشغلني كتير ، وبسمع كلام عن بنات من ورا ضهرهم  ، وهما ولا يقصدوا اي حاجة من اللي بيقولوها

بس غالبا الموضوع من فادي أحلى 
ههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## treaz (11 يونيو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب قوليلى اى نقطة تحديدا مش فاهماها وهحاول اوصلهالك لو قدرت
> مش فاهمة ولا حااااااااااجة خالص غير الألفاااااظ , ولاااااااا حاااااااااجة , ايه الاحباط ده  :t33:






هو بس الفكرة انى فعلا اعرف ان فى بعض اللبس دلوقتى بيكون عليه كلام بالانجلش لكن ترجمته وووحشة جدا لكن الباقى انا اول مرة اسمعه فلو ممكن لو فى اىشى تانى بيكون وحش والبنات فهماه غلط بعكس تفكير الشباب تقوله علشان ياخده بالهم ومرسى لتعبك


----------



## soul & life (11 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كدة قربنا ع سنتين*
> *و اة فاكر *
> *لأن الفكرة بتشغلني كتير ، وبسمع كلام عن بنات من ورا ضهرهم  ، وهما ولا يقصدوا اي حاجة من اللي بيقولوها*
> 
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه* ورا ضهرهم فى وشهم مش هتفرق معاهم خالص لانهم غير مدركين تماما اى معنى من الكلام دا وعلفكره الموضوع  من سنه او سنتين اكيد مكنتش الظاهره منتشره اوى فيمكن علشان كده فى المنتدى هنا استغربوها لانها وقتها دى جرئه فى طرح نوعية الكلام دا  .... لكن الايام دى  الكلام دا بقا بيتسمع كتير جدا جدا جدا وتقريبا  هى دى اللغه الرسمية المعتمده   واكيد طبعا يعنى الموضوع من فادى  حلو*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يونيو 2012)

انت جبت م الآخر وكتير منهم فاهمين بس بيستعبطوا

بس يارب يخلوا بالهم​


----------

